# Wie befestige ich eine AIO280´er Kühlung an einem Gehäusedeckel mit Pull-Config



## schlenzie (1. Oktober 2021)

Hi, 
da ich in kürze mein Gehäuse umbaue wollte ich fragen ob noch Teile fehlen.
Ich baue eine be quiet Silent Loop 2 in 280´er Größe in ein Lian Li Q58 Gehäuse ein. Der Radiator muss unter den Lüftern sein, da es sonst von der Länge her nicht passt.
Wie befestige ich eine Pull-Konfiguration richtig? Aufbau wäre von oben: Gehäuse -> Lüfter -> Radiator


----------



## Downsampler (1. Oktober 2021)

Alpenföhn Case Spätzle 2 ab € 2,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alpenföhn Case Spätzle 2 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Sonstiges: 4 Stück… ✔ Zubehör ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## IICARUS (1. Oktober 2021)

Der Lieferung werden auch lange Schrauben beiliegen und so gehst du mit diesen Schrauben durch das Gehäuse, dann durch das Loch im Lüfter komplett durch und dann direkt in das Gewinde des Radiator. Die Schrauben nicht zu stark festschrauben, da die Lüfter nachgeben und der Radiator durchlöchern werden kann.

Diese Rechtecke auf den zwei Skizzen sollen das Gehäuse darstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lieferung werden auch kurze Schrauben beiliegen und die sind dazu da, falls der Radiator oben ans Gehäuse direkt angebaut wird und dann werden auch diese langen Schrauben von unten durch den Lüfter in den Radiator reingeschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage ist immer gleich, egal ob die Lüfter in Push oder Pull verbaut werden.


----------



## ApolloX30 (3. Oktober 2021)

Die Silent Loop ist nur dann tricky, wenn du Push+Pull willst (hatte ich), weil dir dazu dann lange Schrauben fehlen. Hab ich dann über BQ organisieren müssen.

Ansonsten kanns im Deckel halt nur noch eng werden, aber wenn das Gehäuse es zulässt, wirds schon genügend Platz bieten.


----------



## Downsampler (5. Oktober 2021)

Sind wohl BeQuiet Silent Wings 3, mit denen funktioniert die Montage mit den Case Spätzle nicht.









						be quiet! Silent Loop 2 280mm ab € 134,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Silent Loop 2 280mm ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer (vernickelt) • Kompatibilität… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Mit den "günstigen" Lüftern von BeQuiet funktioniert es:









						be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 140mm ab € 9,78 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 140mm ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfteranschluss: 3-Pin • Abmessungen: 140x140x25mm (BxHxT) • Umdrehungen: 1000rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 104m³/… ✔ Lüfter ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## tigra456 (5. Oktober 2021)

Ist vielleicht etwas allgemein. Aber dennoch...
Jeder AIO liegen ja Schrauben bei. 

Ich habe selbst damals als ich noch ne Custom-Wäkü hatte Schrauben für meine Zwecke bestellt.
Warum ? Weil ich z.B. die Noiseblocker Eloops verwendet habe und die Dicker waren, wie die "normale" Lüfter.
Also kurz in die Beschreibung geschaut und in der Bucht die gleichen Schrauben nur etwas länger bestellt.

Solange du das Gewinde weist (Meist M3 oder M4) kannst du dir notfalls Schrauben in fast jeder Länge nachbestellen.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Oktober 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Sind wohl BeQuiet Silent Wings 3, mit denen funktioniert die Montage mit den Case Spätzle nicht.





Downsampler schrieb:


> Mit den "günstigen" Lüftern von BeQuiet funktioniert es:


Dem Set liegen Schrauben bei, deine Entkopplungsgummis würde ich zum Aufhängen eines schweren Radiators ehe nicht empfehlen und ob du die Stopfen in das Gewindeloch des Radiators bekommst, ist auch fraglich. Mit Lüfter und Gehäuse geht diese Methode ganz gut, aber ein Radiator ist hier doch ganz was anderes.


----------



## Downsampler (8. Oktober 2021)

Das funktioniert ganz herrvorragend, den Radiator mit den Lüftern an diese Gummis zu hängen. Man muß nur drauf achten, Case Spätzle zu kaufen, bei denen stimmt die Gummizusammensetzung.

Nur diese billigen Case Spätzle Nachbaudinger haben einen Gummi, der weich ist wie Lakritze und abreißt.

Ich hatte jahrelang meinen Radiator von der H50 mit 2 Lüftern an bloß 4 Case Spätzle Gummis dranhängen. Da ging nix kaputt und leise war es. Jetzt mit der Eisbär 280 hält es noch besser, weil es jetzt 8 Case Spätzle sind, an denen alles dranhängt.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Oktober 2021)

Gut, das habe ich noch nie versucht, aber dem Lieferumfang liegen immer Schrauben bei.


----------



## schlenzie (23. Dezember 2021)

Wollte hier nur mal eine Info geben, dass es gut funktioniert hat. Die Schauben im Lieferumfang waren vollkommen ausreichend. Aktuell ist mein Problem, dass die Schläuche zu kurz sind und ich die Pumpe nicht drehen kann (kein Platz vom Board)
Der Threat ist hier, falls jemand ggf. eine Abhilfe dazu hat: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/lianli-q58-mit-aio280-bequiet.614152/


----------

